# Cheap Fuel Pump Alternative



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Heres a link to a guy on Highlifter that managed to find a fuel pump that fits in the brutes. It's off a chevy vehicle and only cost about $105 for pump, hoses, and clamps.

http://forum.highlifter.com/Custom-Brute-Fuel-Pump-m4503758.aspx


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hmm


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

My only question since I do not have fuel injection is, Do you have to gut anything in the old housing? 
Saw someone mention a filter inside full of fine sand.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Its interesting. I understand how it works...that parts a no brainer, but there was one question on the HL thread that I am also curious about, and that is: How do you keep it from flopping around and beating itself apart? I guess its probably not that bad if you keep a full tank of gas all the time, but sometimes I tend to get down to the blinking bar because I've wandered too far down a new trail and burned all my gas tryin to get unstuck or just trying to find my way back to the truck. I know it doesn't happen often, but it does happen. Also, I think that if you are going to do it this way, why not go with a slightly smaller size pump?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

wcs61 said:


> My only question since I do not have fuel injection is, Do you have to gut anything in the old housing?
> Saw someone mention a filter inside full of fine sand.


It looks like he actually completely removed the factory pump and fuel screen/filter to run the fuel line from the inside of the housing to the external pump, and the big blue thing on the end of the new pump is his new filter.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

I'm not gonna lie I've been known to use a little duct tape and bailing wire in my time. But this looks pretty back woodsy to me. You still need to match the pressures and flows regardless of the pump you use. And I agree with FRN would you want that ting bouncing around in your tank?

Also I've found probably ten different pumps that would still fit inside the original housing which I still think is do-able!


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Yea I would hold on doing this for a while. Have to see the people that installed this, have more time on their brute. That's a interesting point you have there FRN, it would be bouncing all around once your tank is nearing emptiness... Either way got to wait for the pawns to go first, to see how well these fuel pumps actually last.


----------



## derrick (Jun 29, 2010)

well we gave it a shot with two pumps no go bike will start run for a couple of seconds then shut down but will start right back up with out shutting key off an cycling the pump again thinking there is a psi prob or regulater is messed up any idea's


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Honestly, I have no idea but the guy that did this on HL said his was working fine, I hate to put this write-up that i saw and have someone have a problem with it. This is MIMB though, someone should be able to help you.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

You could always band clamp it to the pump and run the hose from the bottom of the stock housing to the top of the new pump.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

derrick said:


> well we gave it a shot with two pumps no go bike will start run for a couple of seconds then shut down but will start right back up with out shutting key off an cycling the pump again thinking there is a psi prob or regulater is messed up any idea's


What kind of problems were you having?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I have played that game too , if the pressure and flow is not spot on it runs rich or lean , I tried using high flow pumps with regulators and every combo you can think of . If His way works that would be great


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i think i would make a L shaped bracket of some sort. At the top of the L, ziptie to the whole pump assembly and at the bottom zip tie pump to the bottom of the L. should work perfectly.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Probably somethin like this... maybe 2 brackets.. One on each side


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I can't wait to see how this plays out...


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

i have a buddy in pasadena that knows which pump to use..all he replaces is the pump itself..it fits into the molded plastic..ill have to get my old phone and find his number..but i know for a fact he can get a pump in there just like stock:rockn:


----------



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't know if this applies to carbed brutes or not, but when I ripped mine apart the fuel pump on the frame is identical to a fuel my store sells for Briggs/Kohler engines. And its like 30 bucks... so if that pump ever dies I know what pump i'll be trying out!


----------



## derrick (Jun 29, 2010)

we tried again tonight bypassed the fuel pump relay bike wants to run but seams like its running out of fuel an shuts down pressuer test the pump of the regulater an its testing about 43 dont wanna cut plastic line to t into my makeshift tester pump is out of a gm car not sure guy said it was testing around 60 or 90 psi but the gph might be low bike did run with old pump till it got warm then it would loose power an speed would get slower this is the reason for pump swap


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Does it backfire alot ? if so the flow rate of the pump is to low,


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

BigBruteSteve said:


> i have a buddy in pasadena that knows which pump to use..all he replaces is the pump itself..it fits into the molded plastic..ill have to get my old phone and find his number..but i know for a fact he can get a pump in there just like stock:rockn:


Find out a part number and where he's getting them from....critical mimb info bro


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

enraged350 said:


> I don't know if this applies to carbed brutes or not, but when I ripped mine apart the fuel pump on the frame is identical to a fuel my store sells for Briggs/Kohler engines. And its like 30 bucks... so if that pump ever dies I know what pump i'll be trying out!


This is well known for carb'd brutes


Sent from my iPad2 using Tapatalk


----------



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

Aw man, and here I was excited cause I thought I found out something new... Oh well, lol. I don't seem to see a whole lot on here bout the carbed brutes, maybe I should've got that 750...


----------



## derrick (Jun 29, 2010)

i did it got the brute running tonight what a time finding a pump we got one at a scrap yard for 40 bucks used new the want 100 ish we robbed one out of a 99 grand am 4 cyl just dont forget to block off the little vent on the pump done that an she fired right up an stayed running thanks for all the help guys i love this site 
ill keep yas posted if i do another one


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

goof to hear, derrick


----------

